
Spaceship construction kit – quick assembly with pre-made parts - SpriteAttack
http://www.2dgameartguru.com/2017/06/spaceship-construction-kit-quick.html
======
SpriteAttack
This is an addition to the space ships tutorial I posted early
([http://www.2dgameartguru.com/2017/04/space-ships-revisted-
cr...](http://www.2dgameartguru.com/2017/04/space-ships-revisted-creating-
fighter.html)). I added a few more elements (guns, hull part, wings, engine
bits, signs, etc.) to allow the quick creation of space ships in 2D - side on
or top down. I uploaded the kit files as CC0 Public Domain and the video shows
the ease of use.

